# Super Done....



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Ugh
I'm really losing my patience with the person I run an art group with. 

For one
I have told her OVER AND OVER that I work 7-4 every Mon thru Fri, I am not available to host events or answer her calls during this time. 
What does she do? 
Calls me during those times

Then she whines that I need to change an event time at the last minute because she can't make it to my Saturday event and wants me to change it to Friday. Again, I work during this time, and I have people who RSVPed to this event a week ago. I can't just change things at the last minute even if I wasn't working that day. 

She hasn't done anything in almost 2 months. No events, no discussions. 

She started a zine project for the group, and I have been talking about it at my events. Of course, when people ask questions I can't answer most of them because it's not my project and she hasn't shared all the info with me. I don't know what size we're printing, I don't know how many copies we have planned, I don't know what the estimated cost will be, I don't know how she intends to accept submissions... I don't know ANYTHING, and she hasn't posted about it. I'm just.... I'm so freaking done with her. 

All the responsibilities have fallen on me.
I'm the one reviewing members 
I'm the one hosting events
I'm running the facebook page.

I'm so tired. I signed on to support her, to be her vice president... and I'm just doing all the work. 

And she just called me again... When I'm off because of a respiratory infection.


----------



## Tabitha&Tobermori (Mar 14, 2016)

That sounds tiring...


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Tell her what you just told us. If you doesn't clean up her act, run your own art group or find other motivated artists and join them. It is supposed to be fun, and right now you are making yourself sick doing it with her. Not a way to enjoy life BTW are you doing it for fun or as a living?


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I was finally able to get in contact with her. She said she "just forgot about this group".... she forgot. Now she's been kicked out of two other groups. 
She gave me a lot of attitude today about the fact that I couldn't go to one meeting (she has only attended two since January) because of a medical emergency with my rat Beadle. She complained that she doesn't know what to do since I'm not there, even though the previous night I messaged her with information about what we would be doing, and she just had this tone in her voice like it was such a personal offense that I put my rat's health above a group she hasn't even thought about in over a month.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Just ditch the group, people like her never change.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm sorry you're going through this. This person sounds very immature to drag you around and waste your time like this. 

If you've tried talking with her about this and she seems to still not get it I'd suggest either drop this art group and start your own where she has no power to decide. I mean you're halfway there already or just be done with it all together, which I know is a tough choice but your mental health will thank you.

Some people will never understand boundaries.


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Yeah, I have severed my connection with her group. I messaged the people that attend my meetings that I will no longer be hosting through there. The few that have met her actually thanked me because they didn't want to deal with her anymore. 

She actually had the nerve to say she was upset that I left her flying solo without texting her (she never gave me her cell number to begin with)... I wanted to say "well now you know how I've felt for the last two months!"

She was also giving me crap about how I didn't have to take on all her responsibilities, but what else was I supposed to do when she disappears for over a month? No, I didn't have to, but I didn't feel it was fair to the many people who joined that group hoping to participate in activities. She pretty much told me that I was in the wrong for taking this group seriously. 

So now I will basically be doing the same thing as before, but without her dragging me down. At least now that I'm not expecting someone to shoulder some of the responsibilities (which she apparently didn't think there would be any to begin with) I can just run things as I see fit, and a few friends have stepped up to host things when I am not available. All in all, a happy ending.


----------

